# White Oak Flooring as a Workbench Top?



## ctalbanese (Mar 23, 2011)

I recently came across a boatload of new white oak flooring material for free. I've been wanting to make a decent workbench for some time and thought that this material would work for a solid top. I'm planning on making the bench top 72" L x 24" W. There are a bunch of nice long flooring pieces, but not enough to complete the entire top. If I use the smaller pieces and end up with several butt joints throughout the top, how will those joints stand up over time as the wood expands and contracts? I added a picture of the pieces I have laid out below.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I was going to suggest alternating some other wood, like walnut, every 4th board, but it looks like the majority don't run the full length..


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I think if you were to glue them all together just the way they are (with the short pieces pushed together at the joints) you would have a fine, but heavy, bench top. If you want more peace of mind, you can arrange the joints in the short pieces for a more random distribution, but I think once it's all glued up, it will act as though those joints aren't even there.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Use some of the short pieces spaced to form square dog holes…


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't see why not, I use reclamed flooring all the time for stuff. The finish will dull the planer blades quick.


----------

